# Mount Lassen



## fightheheathens (Oct 10, 2009)

Camping trip to mount lassen in color!!!

crazy colors....


----------



## BmDubb (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow! What a beautiful place!  I love the pics


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 10, 2009)

duude!! thats incredible!! where is mount Lassen? i must put that in my book if im ever that way! man that looks incredible! those colours are soo sweet!


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 11, 2009)

A great series.  the fourth image is a winner!


----------



## fightheheathens (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks  Mount Lassen is in Northern California. it is sorta east of Redding i think. bout 5 hours north of san francisco. 
it is one of the least crowded parks i've ever visited.
I shared the trail with 1 backpacker, a family of 3, and a bear. that was it on a 7 mile hike.


----------



## Kethaneni (Oct 14, 2009)

#4 is my pick.


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 14, 2009)

fightheheathens said:


> Thanks  Mount Lassen is in Northern California. it is sorta east of Redding i think. bout 5 hours north of san francisco.
> it is one of the least crowded parks i've ever visited.
> I shared the trail with 1 backpacker, a family of 3, and a bear. that was it on a 7 mile hike.



Sounds awesome! that would make that place that much more special, try feeling secluded in Jasper, or Banff...or Yoho... haha, NOT gunna happen, everyone looks at the US as being so crowded, places that beautiful with no crowd? nice find!:thumbup:


----------

